# [cm9] Jango: error during authorization.



## Zenec (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi

Ever since upgrading to cm9 (using novacom method + wipe cache and dalvik cache) jango has stopped working. When launched, it displays an error "There was an error during authorization: null". Clicking retry doesnt do anything and the only other option is quit. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, wiping application data but it's still not working. Any ideas on what else could I try to do?


----------



## dvorak10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Did you ever get a solution to this problem? I am getting the exact same message and no amount of installing wiping or installation of new nightlies seems to resolve the issue.


----------



## manichon (May 2, 2012)

I'm having the same problem, any updates?


----------



## *phi* (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah me too, but i'm not on a HP tablet. i've got a asus tablet. and a google search brings up this forum.
i've got ICS 4.0.4 so i think its an ICS issue? but the weird thing is my ICS phone has no issue playing the app.
i've emailed them hopping to get some kind of response too.


----------



## dvorak10 (Feb 23, 2012)

FYI The latest jango update fixed this for me on my touchpad.


----------

